# Christmas Night Storm 2021



## NYDB (Dec 22, 2021)

6+ inches?  The rest of xmas week looks interesting as well.  A couple of chances rolling through and temps look good.


----------



## abc (Dec 22, 2021)

I admire your unfailing optimism.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 22, 2021)

From rebacaaa Facebook north east page
"
The winds are increasing as our deepening coastal is pulling away.  The coastal is going to continue to toward the Canadian Maritimes, we also have a weak clipper that is moving through, the clipper doesn’t have a lot of moisture to work with, but snowfall amounts of a dusting to an inch or two are possible (especially in the higher elevations) across northern New York State into Vermont, New Hampshire, and southern Maine. For central Maine 2-5 inches of snow is likely, with northern Maine seeing a general 6-12 inches of snow. This evening lake snow will be falling east of Lake Ontario, those on the Tug Hill will see a general 2-4 inches of snow, under the most persistent snow bands. The band is going to drop south and west and set up west of Syracuse where it will likely bring 2-4 inches of snow west and south of Syracuse.  For Lake Erie, 1-3 inches of lake snow is likely north of Buffalo. The band will then drop south of Buffalo where it will bring 2-4 inches of snow for areas south of Buffalo. 

Thursday into Friday yet another weak little clipper will move through. This clipper won’t have much moisture to tap into either, outside of a few flurries across most on the Northeast nothing of consequence, but those higher elevations of northern New York State and northern New England could pick up a dusting to an inch or so. Temperatures are going to be seasonally chilly. 

Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. We will see a third clipper quickly roll through. This is likely going to bring a official white Christmas to areas north of I-90 in the Northeast, bringing a few inches of snow, the rest of New York State and New England will most likely be dealing with a mix, leading to a chance for light accumulations. For Pennsylvania into the Middle Atlantic rain with some mix is the likely outcome. 

For the reasons I’ve been talking about the last couple of weeks, the pattern is going to continue to be active over the next 10-14 days, with overall temperatures seasonal to below average, chances for accumulating snow over upstate New York and northern into central New England will increase. During that time, I think most of Pennsylvania will see their first measurable snowfall even across southern parts of the Commonwealth.  For those from DC up into around New York City, snow may be elusive.  

I hope all y’all have a safe and relaxing Christmas; that is  full of peace, joy, and happiness.  I hope each one of y’all get what you wish for but remember the best gift one can hope for  is to spend time together with family and friends.

I deeply appreciate each one of y’all. 

Merry Christmas with lots of love.

Rebecca


----------



## NYDB (Dec 24, 2021)

well this didn't age well


----------



## abc (Dec 24, 2021)

What didn't age well?

I got snow on my yard! 

It's not much use for anything. Can't even build a snowman but it's a white Christmas alright!


----------

